# Staffordshire Exotics society



## Spikebrit (Oct 23, 2006)

Hey lizard guys. 

Just a message to those i havn't told already. 

No meeting in December guys and girls, next meeting is January the 29th. 

Have a good Christmas everyone and see you in the new year. 

Jay


----------

